
Show HN: Birdly – Slack bot that does your Expense Reports - redox_
https://www.getbirdly.com
======
skelzor
How do you recognize data ? Is it an OCR or a human-in-a-box ?

~~~
qhoang09
Founder here, we mix our technology with human intervention to have 100%
recognition rate.

Other pure OCR options has a cost of cognitive load and context switching to
correct exceptions, so we chose a robots-and-humans aspect :)

------
davmar
The pricing seems expensive for small biz. Are you having success with people
paying that rate?

